# German Shorthair for duck hunting???



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone use a GSP for duck hunting? I understand that they can not be in freezing cold water for long periods of time. I am looking more to see if the will do blind retrieves out in the water and cattails for short periods of time...thanks for any info!


----------



## thejimmer (Jul 13, 2011)

i have a gsp that i use for duck hunting of and on last year he out hunted my lab i have a neopren vest i keep on hin now he doesnt bust ice like my lab will but earlier in the season he will run with the best of them. my cousin also duck hunts with a gsp and he does well other than the tendancy to point criples in the cattails


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

If the dog starts to get cold, towel him off. Mine seems to be a tough bastard.


----------



## rubberducky1984 (Jul 26, 2011)

they do just as well as labs the only exception is the cold, i prefur them for geese, keep them warm in your lay down blind and they'll do wonders, get them wet and they'll keep going as long as you tell them but it can be detrimental to there health not to mention mental memory and they'll be skidding of any other duck hunts or geese for that matter too, good luck


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Smartest and most loyal dog I ever owned. You wont be disappointed as long as you look after them. I miss my GSP....Mine was too friendly and someone stole her out of my backyard.


----------

